# First EO buy



## efeoli (Jan 29, 2014)

I am about to buy my first order of EO and need a bit of help choosing them wisely.  I was thinking about three categories, citrus, flowers and woody scents. 

Do you have any suggestions on a good starter variety? 

I would like them to be able to combine them. My biggest problem is choosing a few from the bunch, if I could I would buy one of each, I’m a sucker for fragrances and really have to hold back.

Thanks!!


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 29, 2014)

I would go for lemongrass, lavander and patchouli. They all blend well with each other and lots of other scents.


----------



## Em522 (Jan 29, 2014)

I know exactly how you feel! I had to exit out of my Liberty Naturals cart without purchasing anything the other day because my total without shipping was about $120 and I hadn't put more than .25oz of any one particular EO in my cart!?!

 I would also be interested in what EO's more experienced soapers suggest to start with.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Jan 29, 2014)

I would second the lavender.  That is just a good basic to have period.
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## soap_rat (Jan 29, 2014)

For floral, litsea cubeba (which is a citrusy floral and is also used to help citrus EOs stick), lavender.

For citrus, a 10x or 15x orange (even with that strength you will still need to research how to make citrus stick), lemongrass (which is not a true citrus and sticks well  

woodsy: cedarwood (juniperus mexicana) or similar.


----------



## eyeroll (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd definitely do lemongrass. 

Lavender is a nice safe choice and blends well with lots of things.  If you want an alternative, I like rosemary. 

I'd probably opt for cedarwood over patchouli (it's less polarizing, at least in my house).

ETA: I haven't had any of these discolor or accelerate.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 30, 2014)

One more vote for lemongrass. It's strong and most everyone likes it. I use orange a lot too.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 30, 2014)

Lavender, Lemongrass, litsea, cedarwood, rosemary, peppermint, grapefruit. These are good mixers and it you have enough patchouli is nice for an anchor eo, but a lot of people do not like patch. 
New Directions Aromatics has a very nice Lavender 40/42, lemongrass is a very good price, and peppermint is on sale
Soapsupplies.net has a nice lavender fo that smells fantastic mixed with lavender 40/42 from New Directions. The last lavender 40/42 I purchased from the Sage was not nice at all
Cedar Leaf from Liberty Natural is fantastic.


----------



## efeoli (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## neeners (Jan 30, 2014)

another vote for lavender.  most people love it.  peppermint is also a good one that many people love.  tea tree is also a safe one to get too.

citrus, maybe lemon?  if you get lime, you can mix lime with peppermint to get a mojito soap

i have these four, and i find it's quite easy to mix these.

good luck and happy shopping!


----------

